
MPC-HC: Call for developers - dbcooper
http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?p=1799806#post1799806
======
dbcooper
>MPC-HC status and the future

>As you may have noticed there was not much traction in the MPC-HC project in
the recent months. We do apologize if you felt bad about that. Unfortunately,
we were not able to provide as much development time as MPC-HC deserves. We
believe MPC-HC is a very capable player and we want to keep it rocking for
much more years to come. Sadly, currently, we don’t really have the manpower
to do so. But this does not mean we want to give up here. We consider this
release as a new starting point and hopefully, we will slowly but steadily
make MPC-HC great again.

>If you care about MPC-HC’s future, please contact us. Report issues that you
want to be worked on and most importantly send patches if you can; even small
changes help us move forward.

